# Help a newbie understand competition levels?



## Lazy.P (May 16, 2021)

There are different associations for every school of horsemanship you find the one that you want to compete in and you pay a membership fee you are given a card that basically means you are allowed to compete in a certain league and you are given a number designation for your skill level you generally compete with people of Similar calibre and the more you compete and the more you win the higher your number gets and the more points you accrue thus allowing you to compete at higher and higher levels


----------



## Lazy.P (May 16, 2021)

Btw I'm going to show my ignorance here but uniforms?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Uniforms are correct and proper showing attire for horse and rider. Helmet {certified & approved}, boots, breeches or jodphur, shirt, jacket, gloves...crop or bat, spurs.

Badminton is a show venue and name of a show of very high caliber....

Your riding apparel can be purchased at a tack shop that has English style of clothing.
Try on several manufacturers and style of apparel cause they do fit differently.

Yes, there are equivalent of junior classes for adults.
A rough idea of classes is beginner, novice, intermediate, advanced, open.
There are also hunter type classes where the emphasis is more to and on the horse than rider.
Then there are amateur owner aka A/O but, you need to own and ride your own horse.
Then you can find jumper classes.....another large selection of and this is where the Olympic sized fences and caliber start to appear.
With all of this, there are local, regional and national shows and the competition levels vary greatly.
Shows can be rated, used to be A, B, C or schooling with schooling and "C" shows as more what you see at the small area barns ....
"A" shows are places like you mentioned, Badminton... often the best of the best and pinnacle of competition and cost to show at.
The higher the designation the more prestige winning their brings to the horse and rider combination.

Shows often have several dates called "a series". At the end of the series may be awards based on performance at that schedule of shows...
And yes, once you win so many ribbons in a division you move out, on and upward in difficulty....all the way to the top of competition difficulty.
Speak with your instructor/trainer now if you want to start to show because taking lessons and taking lessons to be in the showring may be a different type of intensity in those lessons.
Good luck.
🐴...


----------



## wo7777 (May 17, 2021)

Hi

If you compete in dressage, usually the rules on tack and saddlery can be strict, so please do your research before you buy to save cost and disappointment. You can avoid a mad rush back to the trailer to change the bridle if you get bounced by a Steward or judge just before your test.....or worse disqualified for having disallowed tack in use....

I suspect a lot of national level events in the US are likely governed by FEI rules with a local flavour.
I do horse trials Stewarding for Eventing in Australia at a national level, and our rules are mostly FEI rules with minor tweaks for our national comps.

This is the link for FEI rules for Dressage as a starting point:



https://inside.fei.org/sites/default/files/FEI_Dressage_Rules_2021_Mark_Up_Version_1.pdf


See pages 41-43.

USEF Dressage rules : ( these appear to be close to FEI rules ...)








Rules & Equipment







www.usef.org


----------



## _graygirl (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you guys for taking a moment to reply! I really appreciate it ❤


----------

